# Achat iPad ? Quand le faire ?



## itralala (19 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour,

Je souhaite acheter un iPad (sans GPRS) d'ici quelques semaines. Mais, je ne suis
pas à quelques semaines d'attente de plus.

Ma question est donc assez simple. Sait-on si une nouvelle version d'iPad (V2) est
prévue à moyen terme (fin 2010) ou bien au contraire, n'y a-t'il aucune info ?

Merci


----------



## Gwen (19 Juillet 2010)

A mon avis, pas de nouveaux iPad avant 2011. Mais il y en aura bien un à un moment ou un autre, Apple doit travailler dessus en ce moment, mais on ne sait pas vraiment quand. Sûrement un nouveau tous les ans, comme le iPhone, du moins dans un premier temps, puis ça se tassera comme pour les MacBook.


----------



## MacSedik (19 Juillet 2010)

Pas de news sur ça, la prochaine version sera vraisemblablement vers avril ou mai 2011 si on suit le cycle des mises à jours iPhone, iPod... Faut savoir que l'ipad n'a pas été commercialise dans plein de pays encore et Apple peine a honorer les commandes dans les 24h, donc la prochaine mise a jour faut pas s'inquiéter on en reparlera en fevrier 2011.


----------



## mashgau (19 Juillet 2010)

Si tu ne veux pas attendre au moins 1 an, achète le la semaine prochaine


----------



## itralala (19 Juillet 2010)

mashgau a dit:


> Si tu ne veux pas attendre au moins 1 an, achète le la semaine prochaine



Euh la semaine prochaine... je peux pas.... j'ai piscine. Je pars en vacances et je pense
que c'est le dernier truc que j'emmènerais. Par contre, ça se fera début septembre.

Merci,


----------



## gamani25 (22 Juillet 2010)

Ben moi perso c'est la premier truc que j'emporterais s'il y a une connexion wifi là ou je vais.

Car justement cela change de l'utilisation du PC ou du portable. 

Enfin c'est pour eux qui aiment rester connecter à Internet pendant leurs vacances.


----------



## salamander (23 Juillet 2010)

Ben perso le mien c'est carrément sûr que je l'emmène, pourtant j'aurais pas accès au net!!!
Dessus j'ai plein de bd, plein de livres à lire, plein de Podcasts vidéo que je n'ai pas encore eu le temps de visionner, toutes les photos que je dois montrer à mes potes que je vois une fois par an, et plein d'episodes de séries en retard...bref, j'en passe et des meilleures, tout ça dans un objet aussi petit...... Indispensable !!!!


----------



## dada69 (23 Juillet 2010)

C'est clair que je prends mon Ipad en vacances !

c'est le macbook par contre qui va prendre ... des vacances 

Si tu peux prends le le plus tôt possible, et réfléchie bien à la 3G à l'usage c'est génial et c'est le seul à avoir le GPS (disons qu'entre + de mémoire et le GPS j'ai clairement choisi le GPS)

good luck


----------



## Napoleonsolo3 (23 Juillet 2010)

Il me semble évident qu'un achat d'IPad est , en partie, motivé par la mobilité. Le mien part en vacances avec moi pour les films, les applis et mes doc.


----------



## Gwen (23 Juillet 2010)

Partant au canada en septembre, mon iPad m'accompagnera bien évidemment durant le trajet. J'ai déjà commencé à crier des listes de lecture pour les vidéos au cas ou celle de l'avion soit nulle. Pareille pour les livres, j'ai des collections complètes de BD dedans et je compte bien en profiter pour les lires durant le voyage.

L'iPad est assurément le compagnon de mes vacances, voire de mes déplacements en générale.


----------



## momo-fr (23 Juillet 2010)

L'iPad va nous suivre durant nos 15 jours dans les Pyrénées et en Espagne, vidéos (5/6 films), podcasts en pagaille, musique (branché sur des enceintes amplifiées), photos, cartes en PDF pour les parcours dans les Bardenas (on va voir ce qu'il donne par forte chaleur), plan des villes en PDF itou, j'ai la 3g pour récupérer mes courriels et un peu de surf au besoin (carte prépayé), je verrais si c'est une bonne solution sinon ce sera un abonnement la fois d'après.

On prend quand même un Macbook en soutient pour les journées pluvieuses


----------

